# Powerpoint - Textfeld automatisch aktualisieren



## gerd87 (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, ein Textfeld automatisch zu aktualisieren, wenn man in der Präsentation auf einer anderen Folie ein anderes Textfeld bearbeitet? Man müsste die Textfelder quasi verknüpfen.

Gruß


----------

